# Feb 2019 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in February 2019.

Good luck 

Sharry


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Not many people here yet, I see. Had FET yesterday. Expecting worst 2ww to come, especially as I was feeling all sorts of things "going on" even before my transfer... :roll:
Edited: otd 9/2...


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Hi Everyone! 

Transfer today on 30/01 with a test date of the 10/02. It's our third FET with a 5 day blastocyst. Unfortunately, this is our last embryo of this cycle so we are desperately hoping it works. 

I have been so good not obsessing about the cycle this time. However, hearing that our only non-carrier embryo had failed to defrost and we had to use our last one has freaked me out a little.

Good luck to everyone testing this month!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Sma1-Mum. Horrible how moods swing every direction and the silliest things can cause it. Fingers crossed !


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Hi

Hope you don’t mind me jumping on, I had my FET on 29/01, had 2 Blasts transfered, OTD is 08/02. I’ve had light cramping the last few days, which I’m trying to ignore and not read anything into.

Hope you ladies are doing ok?


----------



## Nimanthis (May 1, 2016)

Hi

I am new to this forum.  I’m 8 days post embryo transfer of 2 good quality blastocyst. It was a FET cycle. 
I started doing home pregnancy test from day 4 embryo transfer , I knew it was early but I couldn’t control my self. Still home pregnancy test is negative.
Is there any hope ?
My clinic advised to do a pregnancy test on Sunday 

X


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi , first post. I had my first FET 29th as well. Had a few little cramps but to be honest I felt like that before the transfer was done so I’m probably obsessing. I had a bad headache yesterday but again it’s too early to be caused my hormones. Had anyone else had any symptoms yet?? 

Hi , it may be a bit too early to detect at day 8. Fingers crossed the outcome will be positive in a couple of days. X


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

@ Nimanthis: day 8 is still very early, you would need a very sensitive test in the best of cases, on first morning urine. A couple of days makes a big difference in beta levels at this stage. Don't give up aal hope yet. There is a reason clinics ask you to wait, and it is certainly not because they like to see you stress ;-)
Stay Pos: we had transfer on the same day. I too had symptoms ("implantation cramping", bloated feeling, slight nausea on and off,...) from quite some time before transfer . I had a sharp stab on day 2 (immediately thought implantation), and a few "dizzy spells", especially when getting up too quickly or standing long. Oh, and some heartburn after spaghetti sauce this evening. Very frustrating, as I know there is no way at all that there can be any measureable amount of hcg circulating at the moment, even in best case scenarios. In other words: my body is playing huge tricks on me too. Feeling optimistic, but not wanting or daring to, as I am afraid of the blow to follow if it turns out to be negative... Was quite confident last time round, but then at 7.5 weeks scan embryo only measured 6 weeks and no heartbeat :-( (up till then everything was normal, including betas higher than in my first pregnancy, so i was scared my embie might have split to twins...


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Godiva, you are having a few more symptoms than me , hopefully all pointing in the right direction for you. Sorry to hear about your past experience. The best we can do is expect the worst but hope for the best. I have never been pregnant before so I have no idea how my body will react if I do fall. My cramps aren’t as bad tonight. Hoping to feel some more symptoms tomorrow.... never hoped to feel sick before.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Feeling sick usually only happens after otd ;-).
And as i said: these symptoms don't mean anything because it is too early (never had half of them in previous attempts either ;-) ). Just body/mind pkaying tricks...


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello ladies. First time posting on this/any forum. This is my 5th cycle of IVF, never had a BFP and never have any frozen embies so had to do full fresh cycle each time.
I had ET on 31/1, two day5 blastocysts. One good quality the other was early blast but had potential (wasn't given a more technical grading!) Hoping that this will be the cycle that works!
Thanks to a snow day today I will be working from home today, trying to stay warm and relaxed and avoid a more stressful commute.
Baby dust to everyone ,


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Nimanthis - I think it still might be to early to check, fingers crossed Sunday has a different result. 

StayPositive1 - we had our transfer the same day, are you testing on 08/02? in terms of symptoms, I'm not to sure what is brought on by the medication as opposed to implanting. I have still got cramps, which has left me a bit deflated as on previous cycles I have had the same and they all resulted in BFN   however I am still hoping for the best. I have been incredibly snappy today, but again is probably the meds, it also feels a lot like AF, but I know that it is to early for that. 

Godiva - wishing you the best of luck for test date.

Ceallaigh - I am in a similar situation to yourself, this is my 4th round and never had a BFP, fingers crossed this cycle works for us both  

Hope everyone else is getting on ok


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello everyone  

ET yesterday (31/1) with a PGS tested embryo. 

It's our last one. 

Looking forward to sharing the joys of the TWW with you all  

x


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi sunnyD, I am still a bit crampy today. But I have been for weeks. My test date is the 10th. I still have not had any spotting and my boobs are not sore at all (I keep pushing on them to see but no matter how hard the poor things just aren’t sore lol). I am hoping tomorrow I will start feeling more. Has anyone else had any spotting ? I know not everyone gets spotting however when I read success stories most of them mention it 😫

Good luck Polly! Let the rollercoaster begin.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi ladies, 

I’m on my 2ww. I had transfer on Tuesday and my OTD is Saturday 9th. We transferred two top quality embryos something we have never done before. On previous transfers I’ve had no symptoms whatsoever. Today I’ve felt hungry all day and just a bit off. Not dizzy as such just not feeling right. This time I’m injecting Lubion (which is my least favourite drug) so I’ve no idea if this is a side effect from that or not!


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

@Godiva - I had the sharp stabbing pain since I got up this morning, seems really early as less than 24hrs after ET, but will be taking as a hopeful sign!
@mrsbluesky best of luck, sounds promising. I'm injecting prontogest,  agree least fun of all the injections, clexane a close runner -up.

My test day is 12/02. Should be 11/02 but as I'm away for work decided to (try) to wait it out rather, better obsessing over not knowing than knowing til I get home!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome!
@Ceallaigh: I think testing at home makes more sense too. 
@mrs blue sky: know the hungry feeling, although again I think it is too early for any symptoms... (I had transfer Monday, but same OTD)
@StayPos: no spotting here, but do not think I had any last 2 bfp's either.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Polly33 - fingers crossed for a positive result

Staypositive1 - i haven’t had any spotting either. I am still getting mild cramping similar to AF, and this morning I am really thirsty.  I seem to have picked up a cold as well. Any new symptoms today? 

Mrsbluesky -  we had our transfer the same day, good luck. I am also taking Lubion along with Clexane which is awful, the only side effect I’ve noticed with Lubion is mood swings, not much else other than bruising.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Hope everyone is getting on OK? 

I have been trying not to symptom spot as I know that it doesn't help. My first 2ww I felt rotten with lots of side effects and during my second 2ww I had no side effects and felt really well. Both cycles were bfn.

This cycle feels somewhere in between. So tired (although it might be the mix of work and tons of travelling to ivf appointments), mild leg cramp overnight and the inevitable bunged nose. May have had a tiny spot yesterday but not convinced.

Out of interest,  does anyone know whether these drugs make you susceptible to colds? I have had flu/sinusitis/head cold every single FET cycle!


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi sunny , no new symptoms for me. Just the odd little niggling feeling in my tummy and weirdly my left hip yesterday. 
SMA I am the same I have a cold as well.  Not sure if it’s the drugs or just getting run down with the whole process. I have read that it’s not a bad thing as when the immune system is down with a cold you are less likely to fight the embryo. How true that is I don’t know but let’s take it lol. 
I still have not had any spotting or anything. On day 4 now. X 

Thanks Godiva , makes me feel better that you had no spotting and BFPs!


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

SMA1 - Mum - I don’t know if the drugs bring on the cold, but I have also been bunged up and sneezing since transfer, it may be the time of year but seems odd a few of us have this.

Out of interest what is everyone’s thoughts on going to the gym in the 2WW? I haven’t in previous cycles and they have all resulted in BFN; so I’m thinking I may as well carry on as normal which would involve going to the gym, has anyone had experience with this?

Thanks x


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

My clinic told me to carry on as normal as in natural pregnancy you wouldn’t even know you were pregnant. They did say stick to gentle exercise though so no abs/running.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

My first cycle I did very little exercise and on my second I competed in a tournament. Both cycles were a bfn. This time the ACU recommended no "strenuous" exercise. Interpret that as you will!

When I was pregnant with my daughter I spent my 2ww hauling a 20kg back pack around Scandinavia, skiing etc and all of these things probably count as strenuous. But then that was a natural pregnancy so I guess it is different to ivf.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Heavy lifting, stre'uous excercise: it depends how you interpret things. Sometimes wonder about some advice... This time clinic told me to stick to bland, healthy foid and no spicy stuff. What spicy food and my uterus have to do with each other i do not know. Okay, I do not want to eaise my body temperature, but i do not think that depends on what I zat.
Same with axcercise: don't overdo things, like running a marathon, and possibly avoid huge weights, but some cycling should not do any harm, and even some running, if that ik s what you did before, seems okay to me. As mentioned: most people do not think of possibly being pregnant at this stage.
On lifting: I have a two-year old toddler. She walks and talks (we can understand some of the things she says), but regularly needs lifting and carrying still. That is a good 12 kg... Often + a bag. I now tend more to taking her and the shopping upstairs seperately if she does not want to climb up herself, which reduces weight, but increases excercise.
Also wondered why no abs (not that I did them before, so will not start now ;-) ). Your uterus is inside your pelvis, well ptotected by bones all around. Nobody gets warned to not push on the toilet: you can not "poop out" your embryo...  
My advice would be to not start a new sporting regime now. Try to avoid high impact stuff,  perhaps not to try to "max out" your workouts, and certainly avoid raising your body temo, but "gentle exercise is definitely good.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

My clinic just said light exercise no marathon training lol no swimming incase of infection and no baths just showers. I’ve just been doing long walks with the dog. I usually run but since starting this whole process 6 months ago I really haven’t felt like running. 

5dp5dt today and I’ve no symptoms. This has been the same on my last two failed transfers so I’m thinking maybe this hasn’t worked either. I’m feeling run down ulcers in my mouth haven’t had those for a while. Mentally this process is so draining! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m the same , all I have had are little crampy pains but I was getting those before the transfer. Don’t give up hope. The hormone doesn’t start to be released until day 6.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

I am also feeling really pessimistic - really tired and crabby today and yesterday. My boobs hurt and I feel a bit like before af. My cycles aren't massively regular but would usually be starting around today or tomorrow. It's been such a long road - 2 years to get to this point and I just feel like it's never going to work. It also doesn't help that over 10 people we know have either had or announced they are expecting in the past few weeks. I just worry we won't be able to have anymore children.


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Don’t worry , I’m 28 with no tubes and all of my friends have babies. I’m not sure if I can even have 1.  You never know all those symptoms may be pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

This is our last cycle as we can’t afford anymore and I don’t think I could go through a third cycle even if we had the money. We do have three frozen embryos but I’m also not sure how many more knock backs I can take. I’ve never had a hint of a positive result in ten years its soul destroying! 
Must try and stay positive for the last week!


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

I hope you are right - definitely feel like af is well on its way!  The thing that makes the whole process so frustrating for me is because we can conceive naturally. It's only because we carry a defective gene that we have to do this. Argh!

Anyone else having any side effects? Mine today include being ravenous, feeling like af is about to start and grumpy!


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey hope everyone OK. 
I've no more obvious symptoms, bit fuzzy headed but that could be the headcold we all seem to have at the minute!
Just trying to distract myself with a list of mini projects. Today i made a photobox photo book following a 80th birthday party for my father-in-law. Kept me occupied for a few hrs and was nice to see all the photos as the party was over a month ago! 
I'm not so great at following my own advice usually but just try to occupy yourself with other things so that the 2ww passes quickly.  Even if it's Netflix binges !
Enjoy the rest of your weekend PUPO ladies.


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have less side effects today than the last 4 days 😢


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hello fellow February 2ww ladies ! how is everyone coping, hoping everyone is "ok" as you can be! im a single lady aged 35 had my first natural cycle iui (but with a trigger) on 25th January, my OTD is 8th February I have booked in a bhcg blood test as its offered as part of my 3 cycle package and I know I am far too nervous/emotional to test myself at home, and I got anxious enough trying to get a reading in the opks!! so im preferring a blood test and go from there I know already it will be a bfn and am just trying to be realistic and prepare myself for this, it will literally have to be a miracle for it to work for me anyway, quite a few factors going against me I am trying to keep busy and distracted im feeling fairly calm atm, I had a very emotional wobbly day on day 3 and 5 after iui quite a few tears and feeling very overwhelmed with emotion my clinic offer telephone consults during the 2ww which helped just to have a chat and realise how you are feeling is normal, you aren't alone and ways to relax. keep calm etc I send out lots of positivity , calm thoughts ,patience ,strength and support to each and every one of you, what an achievement just to get this far! I never thought I ever would its been a long journey to get to this point with a few hurdles along the way already, lets try and relax and enjoy these special days of waiting as much as we can, whilst there still is a chance of a beautiful bfp even a small chance it is still  a chance! it isn't a bfn until a test says so so hope everyone stays as positive as we can , and take it a day at a time im thinking of you all I know just how hard it is and such a rollercoaster of highs , lows, tears , hopes and anxieties I was on such a high after my iui that I had finally done it , it was such a special day then I came crashing down 3 days later to a very wobbly teary reality now im just realistic and accepting of what will be , I know AF will be here as usual , I am bloated (ibs) cant stop eating ( nothing new there then!!!) and tired as I usually am before AF and am prepared for that will be hoping for lots of bfps and hope we can all support each other through any bfns take care ladies x


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Well said molly. Good luck to you. We all deserve a pat on the back for what we have achieved so far. I would recommend watching “one more shot” on Netflix about IVF. Have your tissues ready. Very uplifting xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Well, eveyone seems a bit down today. I took my daughter to the sea side by train. She is fascinated by trains. We visited a set of grandparents who were staying in an appartment there. The weather was great, and we had lots of fun. DH had something else to do that afternoon, but joined us for supper, before we all went home by car. I felt exhausted, my tummy feels bloated, some pain some cramps (although that might have had something to do with yesterday's supper with dive club in a buffet-type restaurant). Almost convinced myself i have an appendicitis (but as i do not have a fever it is not really the most likely diagnosis). Slight nausea too. Over eaten today and yesterday, so that could explain everything really. Should take better care of myself... Basically feel I might have ruined everything now (even though I also feel there is nothing really i can do to help or hinder this part of progress). Let's just blame hormones for all of this.


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Morning all, sorry to hear everyone was feeling a bit down yesterday, its such a horrible thing to go through. 

How is everyone feeling today?

I'm 6 days post now and still cramping, a bit more so this morning which makes me think AF is on the way, through previous cycles I have pretty much cramped everyday post transfer and all ended in a BFN. I have been very up and down today as well, which again could indicate AF is coming, or just be the cocktail of medication, I did have slight nausea this morning but I don't think I drank enough yesterday, so that probably accounts for that.

Following the info you ladies provided I am going to head to the gym today, I figure it won't change the outcome of anything, and will hopefully help distract me. 

hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Definitely hungrier today than yesterday and still got some mild after type cramps. Still quite hormonal but it's not surprising considering the drugs - added bonus to this is my wedding and engagement ring fell off yesterday and I have spent the entire evening and all of today trying (and failing) to find it! 

Hooe everyone else is having a better day!


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi ladies , I am on day 6 as well. My symptoms have got less and less so I have no idea what’s happening with me. My belly is not cramping or anything. I am working all day today then an evening with friends so this will take my mind of it hopefully. Have a good Monday all xx

Ps I have never done a pregnancy test before (never had a scare) , can anyone recommend a good one??. I don’t want a first response as I don’t like the idea of the words “not pregnant” coming up if negative . For some reason I think it will hurt more. I know that’s silly. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I usually buy the two cheapest ones i can find: 2 different ones to be sure, and did not see why I needed to pay 4-5x as much, as they are not really "better" than the cheaper ones, just a bit more fancy.
Buying test is on my to do list tomorrow (day off work). I want to know, but scared of a neg test... Symptom spotting completely messed up by diarrhea. D seems better today than last night, but having it made me more worried about result...
Not sure when I will test: have something to do Frisay and Saturday, and not sure if I want to test Saturday just before rushing off in the morning. I always test with DH beside me, zo we get result at same time. Sat afternoon? Fri evening? Sun morning?


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Recommendations on tests - It's a bloomin' minefield!

Whatever brand you're going with - stick with it unless you're checking several days apart, or you get a resounding BFP and want to double check. First response are a nightmare, they're too sensitive and unless you're willing to spend a shed load to test out your trigger, it's really not worth the emotional ride. Yet every cycle I end up doing one. Go me!  Also, go for pink lines, blue tend to mix up with evap lines which can be frustrating.

If you're a big tester, just get some cheapies and follow them through, then potentially change if you feel the need come OTD.

I followed this link for some guidance. It really shows the discrepancies in sensitivity between tests.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4119102/

Keep with it, and remember, you're doing amazing. x


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

May I join you ladies ?

Ive got ET scheduled for tomorrow, this is my first cycle and incredibly excited, this is the closest Ive come to pregnancy so far so keeping fingers and toes crossed.

So far Ive read about pineapples, brazil nuts and lots of protein along with the usual supplements, is there anything else Im supposed to be eating to help thing ?

@staypositive1: Re pregnancy tests, some of them are more sensitive than others so depending on how soon you want to test this may determine which test to go for, below is an overview of their sensitivity, I believe FRER are the most sensitive at 6miu, which is why most ladies on here seem to use them, they have a version with 2 lines so if youd rather not have the digital 'pregnant/not pregnant' version, this is an option. It also depends on the embryo you had transfered: Generally hatching ones implant from 1-3 days non hatching ones up to 5 days and fets can be a bit slower still.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brands.php


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

StayPositive1 - I cant  advise which test to use as never had to take one myself yet (single lady!) but I totally share your fears in the emotional side of testing, it is a huge thing to me, the upset of a bfn is huge , after deliberating for a few days after my first iui I decided to book in the bhcg blood test on the 8th at my clinic as its included in my package anyway so in my head its kind of "out of my hands" the testing side of it, I know that sounds silly but id much rather just do that and get a phone call, I know im going to get a bfn anyway so im just waiting  for AF and they said I have to take a test anyway even with a period show up , I got anxious enough trying to use the ovulation sticks! I tried so many different types and worried was I using them right and never did pick up a surge anyway! I had a scan then a trigger in the end! I hope you find a  test recommended by ladies on here that you feel happy and confident using fingers crossed for a bfp  

hope everyone is feeling a bit brighter today? thinking of anyone having a struggle or wobble im sure you will pick up again soon, and hopefully everyone feels more positive today , every day is a long day isn't it! and it is never far from our minds hope you are all finding ways to cope/ distract yourself and relax as much as possible sending everyone patience, and strength everyday hang on in there ladies! x


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Godiva - hope you feel better soon, when is your OTD?

Wishing4miracles - welcome, and Good luck for tomorrow. On my 1st FET I ate everything you have mentioned below; including a pineapple core - which was awful! unfortunately I got a BFN . So since then I have just tried as best to carry on with my usual diet. The advice the clinic gave was to eat a well balanced diet with lots of greens and fruit, and drink plenty of water. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly. 

AFM - weirdly after my post earlier all cramping has stopped which is odd


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Feeling better this afternoon - less crampy and a bit more emotionally stable! Helps that I found my lost wedding and engagement rings that I lost yesterday evening! 

Not sure about pregnancy tests as my clinic give them to me so I use them plus I usually buy a Clear Blue one. I only buy Clear Blue because I used it when I was pregnant with my daughter. 

Welcome to the newbies! It's a long journey with extreme highs and lows. This is my third FET and hoping this is the one that works but at the same time fairly convinced it hasn't.


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and thoughts on tests. Really appreciate it. 

I did read see that they have done a study on advocado where one group of ET’s ate it every day and the other didn’t and the group that did were 2 thirds more successful, they think it’s something to do with the fats in it. Other than avocado nothing else had actually had any studies etc. In the hope it may have a positive effect I have eaten it every day .


----------



## Nimanthis (May 1, 2016)

It was BFN  .
I had 2 cycles with Serum ivf Greece (fresh and frozen). Both cycles failed.....
Does anyone has experience with this clinic? or any recent success stories?


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

I don't have any knowledge of that clinic but I do know how crushing a bfn can be. Take care of yourself as your first priority. Your clinic should provide you with counselling as well as a follow up appointment. Definitely ask them about after care services.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, Nimanthis. Try to give yourself a treat before continuing your journey (wherever it lay take you). I do not have any experience with serum, although most of what I have read seems quite positive. Isn't there a chatgroup somewhere on this forum for patients from Serum?

Wishing4Miracles: most clinics just advise healthy, balanced food with lots of fruit and veg (good for you + progesteron can give constipation, so plenty of fibre tries to prevent this). If there was a miracle food, clinics would definitely tell you . That said, I try to eat a handful of brasil nuts every evening (probably healthier than other stuff I would munch away in the evening, whether it has added benefits or not. They taste good coated in plain chocolate, although I usually just nibble at a bar of chocolate at the same time...)

Intestines seem better now. Have concentrated on drinking plenty of fluids today. Let's just say it is still very windy here... I remember that from my first pregnancy too. Most likely side effect of the utrogestan. It reminds me that these toys for babys with "soothing heart beat sounds" seemed a bit silly: clearly gut sounds and farts would be the most prominent sounds a baby would here, not a goodygoody heart beat.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I am 7dp5dt today and did aN early test this morning which was negative. I know it’s early but I feel the same as I’ve felt for all my other transfers that were negative. My OTD is Saturday. Extremely emotional but guessing that’s a lot to do with the drugs. I’m sick of these lubion injections too they bruise so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Day 6 for me and I haven't cracked yet - I made the mistake of testing lots on my first 2ww and it was awful.  

Minimal side effects today apart from feeling very hungry all the time. All my other side effects seem to have disappeared. Not sure if this is a good thing or not.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

SMA1-Mum On my first cycle i didn’t test early but my AF arrived two days before OTD so I was totally unprepared to receive the news that way. My 2nd FET transfer I tested from day 7 and felt I had more time to prepare my head. Although it’s still hard to take. This time I’m doing the same. I guess you have to do what works best for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

SMA mum I’m exactly the same. Day 6 and have less symptoms than when I started. Hardly anymore cramps etc. I’m not sure if it’s good or bad either !


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Nimanthis - Sorry to hear your news, look after yourself. I don't have any experience with that clinic unfortunately. 

Mrsbluesky - Sorry to hear you have had a negative result, however it still might be to early to test, fingers crossed for a different result on OTD. I agree with you 100% the lubion is horrible, it leaves little lumps and bruises. 

hope everyone else is getting on ok. 

AFM - Day 7 today, I still feel a bit of a dull cramp, It feels like AF may arrive any day, but that's out of my control. I am still very emotional, which I will put down to the drugs, I haven't had this on previous cycles, but I am taking different drugs this time around - 3 days to OTD now so I will have to wait and see. 

hope you all have a lovely evening


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Mrs blue sky: 7 days is still early (although I am tempted to test early too...).

Lubion sounds awful stuff. Won't complain about half the Pharmacy going up my ladyparts, it still sounds better than injecting...

Symptoms going is not necessarily bad, in the beginning of previous pregnancies I had the same. Last ET I was all over the place emotionally 2 days before otd, like really bad pms (although it was quite a stressful day at work than too, which aggrevated my mood swings). It went on to be bfp (sadly stopped growing at about 6 weeks, but do not think there was a link).

Less cramps for me last day or 2. Extreme exhaustion yesterday evening (asleep on sofa at 7.30 pm), and very hungry (day at home today, so my eating went a bit unchecked). Bloated (but slightly less gas) - could of course be all the eating I did... Oh, and a bit of heartburn (but had that so early in cycle already that it can hardly be considered a new or "suspect" symptom, even though I never had it outside a pregnancy until a month or 2 ago during a stressful period).
Got two early response tests today. Should turn pos 4days before next period. As I am 8dp5dt that makes me about cycle day 27 (14 days till ovulation + 5 d embryo + 8 d), so tempted to test, but will try to wait at least another day or 2. Otd Saturday (so another 4 days...)


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

Transfer went well today, I have now 2 fully expanded blastos on board ( 1 grade A and 1 grade B), so now its just hoping for Mother Nature to do her thing  

There are 2 others but they are very poor quality, they said theyd leave them to grow for another day in case they miraculously improve enough to be suitable for freezing but not holding my breath. 

Has anyone had / heard / read about success with double transfer 1 grade apart ? ( ie A&B or B&C or C&D)


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't focus too much on grade. A and B are both good usually, so yes, both have a good chance. Fingers crossed for other two, however unlikely.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Glad everyone is getting along OK. Don't worry about having a negative result at 7dpt - it is still very early. As my periods are a bit irregular, I struggle to work out exactly when my period will start and how early I could test.

Lubion is unpleasant but I couldn't bear the thought of the bullets after a failed attempt at inducing me when I was pregnant with my daughter. I find after a several days, the injections get less painful although there is always a sore lump. 

Day 7 for me and I have to wait until Sunday to test. I bought an extra pregnancy test yesterday and it's a good thing I am at work the next 3 days otherwise I might cave and test. 

Apart from sore boobs (especially over night and in the morning - weird) and feeling like I could comfortably win a food eating competition, I have nothing. This is a bit different from both my previous cycles because in my first I had tons of side effects the whole way through right up to testing (literally anything you can think of). For my second cycle, I had nothing whatsoever apart from very sore boobs and being hungry. Both were bfn. Maybe this time it has worked?

Argh!  It's such a head game!


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi all , I’m Day 8 past transfer and testing on Sunday. One day I think it has worked and another I’m convinced it hasn’t. I have been feeling very tired and hungry , my boobs are a TINY bit sore. Cramps are all gone. Who knows what all this means though. Similar to a couple of you who are at the same sort of days past transfer. Let’s hope it’s a good sign and not just all the hormones from the drugs. 

Mine was an AA blast which thawed well. My Endo was only just 8mm though - it would not grow any further. Only one transferred.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Don't worry about your endo - my clinic says anything above 7mm is fine. I couldn't believe my measurement this time as it was quite a bit thicker than last time (8.4mm). 

Each clinic has their own criteria for assessing you and the embryo so it's hard to compare. 

Having been certain this cycle hasn't worked, I am trying to squash the rising hope that it has because it's so crushing when it doesn't work.


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

I thought your symptoms sounded promising SMA. We still have a few more days until test day. Don’t write it off yet Hun.


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

The other 2 embies were too poor quality to freeze as expected, so all our hopes are pinned on the 2 embies Ive got on board at the moment as we will need to fund privately after that if they dont stick  

@ SMA1, after my day 5 transfer, the clinics instructions were: do a pregnancy test in 13 days, if its negative, wait 48h and test again, presumably this is because sometimes it takes a while for hgc levels to be high enough to be detected so I wouldnt write anything off untill 48h past OTD, hang in there. I know how difficult it is, only had transfer yesterday and I know that no symptoms can be interpreted but I cant help but think everytime I feel something like cramps or a headache that maybe, hopefully its because the embies are doing their thing and getting ready to implant.


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

how is everyone doing, hope you are all coping as well as can be expected an are taking it a day at a time 

ive been feeling very very negative today , dreading OTD on Friday ive not found the 2ww too bad in terms of waiting/ being patient  its more the emotional side of the upset and sadness of a bfn , I know 110% AF is lurking though.  
like some of you ive been very very bloated but  for me that is mainly my ibs as I only had a trigger shot no other drugs am doing natural cycle iui with a donor, my boobs are  little fuller and  I also cant stop eating ( not been quite so bad the last 2 days!) but im usually like that before AF anyway ....

sending you all lots of support . calmness and positive vibes x


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello ladies 

I hope you are all doing ok. 

Sounds like a few of you are testing on Sunday. 

Wishing4M's - congratulations on reaching the pupo stage.  Stay focussed on the two you have for now.  

I am 6dp5dt today and I'm feeling rubbish! Not slept well the last few nights, feel really bloated, my back hurts and I now have a thumping headache.  I've looked back at previous posts and it seems I felt a bit like this during my last 2WW.  I don't remember feeling this rough though.  It could be a good sign, or it could be the progesterone.  I'm also taking Inhixa this time so that could contributing. 

Monday is my test day. 

Keep strong ladies 

x 

MollyMartha - not too long to go for you now.  I think it's normal to get more negative as you approach the test day, it our way of preparing for a negative result.  I'm not sure how I'll cope with a BFN, it's our last one and we're not sure another round of treatment would be the best way forward for us.  Finger crossed for you. xx


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

thank you so much polly, yes I guess im just trying to be realistic and prepare myself in advance , I know for me it would have to be an absolute miracle to work, quite a lot going against me!  its my first cycle of iui single lady using a donor never even thought id get the chance to try so its been a huge overwhelming emotional rollercoaster in the last 2 months from first appointment to the OTD with a few hurdles ive already had to overcome, I really am dreading the upset of Friday though eek but I know its all part of this journey, fingers crossed you finally get your bfp , as I keep saying to everyone here  its not a bfn until a test says so , lets really hope its  bfp for you so you haven't got the heartache of deciding what to do next thanks for your kind wishes and sending the same back you you and everyone else x


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey ladies
It's so hard to be positive this week. After all the scans/appointments/chats with the clinic during stims EC and ET, feel a bit abandoned and left to own devices during the 2ww with no pep talks! Apart from this forum of course!

I have pretty much no symptoms at all. The cramps have more or less stopped and apart from slightly sorer boobs (less sore than during stims though) there hasn't been anything to clutch to, to hope for a BFP. The bruises from the progesterone and cleaxane are epic!

I'm 40 now, I know the chances of success are low anyway. As this is my 5th fresh  round,  with 9 embryos of varying quality transferred back across those rounds, statistically at least one should stick by now, hoping against hope that this round has a sticky one!

Good luck to all of you to test over the next few days. I'm really hoping there will be a slew of Sept babies from us all x


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

```

```
Well, I caved (with permission of DH). We did the test (wanted to chicken out again last minute): bfp (9dp5dt). It was the cheapest FR-test I could find in local chemist, and there was not a hint of doubt (well, took 10 long sec before line started appearing)
Fingers crossed for the rest of you!


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Godiva congratulations this gives me hope.  How amazing. Well done ! 

Polly, molly and ceallaigh our symptoms sounds very similar. Fingers crossed we all get our positives as well. All the symptom spotting is driving me insane. Trying not to think about it. I don’t know how I’m going To react if it’s negative


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

Congrats Godiva   This gives us all hope that it can happen, I think we are so hyper aware of the 20 things that can go wrong at every stage throughout ivf that everything going well and resulting in a BFP seems so very unlikely at times, so its great to hear your news. You must be so thrilled  

Fridge freezer broke down today and Im so grateful that it didnt happen last week when I still had IVF meds in there. Started on brazil nuts and had an avocado, the avocado is vile so sticking to brazil nuts only going forward.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Congratulations Godiva that’s amazing news. 

I had another negative this morning and a little blood this evening. It isn’t full on AF yet but I’m pretty sure that’s me out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations G!  So pleased for you - how many days post transfer are you?

I really don't know if it has worked but my appetite is enormous and I am always hungry! Boobs are still sore and they were agony for weeks when I was pregnant with my daughter. But then last cycle they were too and it was a bfn. 

I am trying not to cave before Sunday but I might. I have to test 11 days post transfer and wait a week and retest if the first test is negative. Odd how each clinic have such different procedures isn't it?

Work is insanely manic this week and whilst it means I am too busy to obsess, it is rather stressful!  Bring on half term!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh no, mrsbluesky, so sorry to hear this... But try hanging on till otd!
Wishing4miracles: try guacamole on toast, if you want slightly less bland avocado.
On symptom spotting: i was starting to go insane and worrying my symptoms were pre-AF. At least now I am slightly less worried by cramps, dull pain lower back,... You just can not tell the difference.

SMA1-Mum: my boobs are no where near as sensitive/painful as first pregnancy, but I am not surprised as they have been "pre-stretched" now. They are not the same anymore ;-) (no regrets though, of course). Have huge collection of bras in many sizes, but none seem to fit...

Re clinics: otd is only Saturday (12dp5dt), but as i read some clinics test earlier I decided to take a chance at 9 days (would not dare test earlier). Clinics just have certain habits/protocols (same goes for lining thickness: some are perfectly happy with 7mm, others insist on 8 mm minimum. This cost me 2 whole cycles on increasing doses of oestrogen for my first fet: my lining never gets to 8. Had 6.99 on last scan this cycle - started prog 2 days later, but do not think lining plumped up more in that period: never grew more after 14 d of oestregen previously...)


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Godiva - congrats on the BFP I can only imagine the delight and relief when that result came up. It has given me hope for sure.

Molly - I admire you doing this as a single lady, takes a lot of bravery and I really hope you get your wish.

StayPos, Polly,Sma1 keep the faith! Not long to OTD. My trigger shot was two weeks ago tonight so am getting tempted to think about earlier testing now as the trigger has well left my system by now. Will try to stay disciplined til the weekend at least !

Mrsbluesky- am sorry you had negative tests, do another on your OTD before you resign yourself. You mentioned you had other frosties left, hopefully you can find a way to use them to get your BFP soon.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Lots of activity on here yesterday.

Godiva - congrats on your BFP, lovely news for you. 

Wishing4miricles - good news about your transfer, I had 2 embys with different grades put back this time so fingers crossed it works for both of us.

SMA1 - Mum - fingers crossed it has worked for you, agree this whole process messes with your head. Hope your work is a good distraction.

Mollymartha - sorry to hear you are feeling negative, hopefully on OTD you get a different outcome.

Polly23 - all those symptoms sound very promising, good luck for your test on Monday.

Ceallaigh - I really hope this emby sticks for you, it’s such a draining process, hopefully you get your BFP.

Mtsbluesky - sorry to hear you think AF is on the way and for the negative result, it can sometimes take longer to get a positive result, there is always hope. 

Staypostive1 - I hope you are getting on ok.

AFM - 9days post today, I haven’t caved yet, and tomorrow is official test day. I have been trying to ignore symptoms as much as possible, but if I’m honest it just feels like AF. No spotting but my back is sore and so are my boobs, I have a horrible feeling this will result like my first FET, where the drugs held of my period and when I stopped them it came right away. I’m trying not to be negative but I’ll know either way tomorrow, as always hoping for they best, but preparing for the worst.

Hope everyone else is ok, and apologies if I’ve missed anyone xx


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sunny - good luck for tomorrow. I am also 9 days post today but my test date is not until Sunday. Fingers crossed for you, everyone says that the symptoms fee like AF so you never know ! X


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello Ladies 

Godiva - congratulations.  Good luck with the next wait x 

Mrs Blue - a negative test is a tough to take, I'm sorry.  I hope you are OK. 

MollyMartha - you are so right about the rollercoaster and the hurdles.  All the medication we are on and nothing helps with that. 

Ceallaigh - I really hope this is your turn. It's about time it was for you x 

StayP/SMA - not long to go x  

Sunny - lots of luck for tomorrow. 

Wishing - Hope the brazil nuts are going ok... i love them in chocolate, but I guess that's probably not advised   

AFM, the bloating and full feeling is not too bad, but that's probably because I've not eaten anything.  Very aware that I have ovaries today, I think that's more to do with the drugs more than anything else.  

Hope everyone has a good day today. 

x


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

congratulations godiva that's amazing news! you must be thrilled hope you enjoy a happy , healthy pregnancy 

so sorry mrsbluesky on the negative, as others have said is it still to early and it may just be a late implanter and the levels were a bit low to detect yet? 

thanks so much for your kind wishes sunny, polly and ceallaigh it really helps to post on here and share the worries! I definitely couldn't get through it without this support and encouragement  especially as having a very wobbly/ emotional day today, had a complete wobble in work today as lots of AF signs now and just couldn't not cry! lots of tears today and im dreading going to the clinic tomorrow I know im going to get in state and get upset in front of the nurses , I will take tissues!!!! I think im just preparing myself for reality and then get on with it and go from there very true what you say "hoping for the best but preparing for the worst" I guess that's all we can do! hang on in there everyone, we are all in the same boat of emotions, lets celebrate the highs and happy news and support each other through the  struggles and lows hoping you are all staying positive, taking a bit of time to yourself each day, and I know everyone says just "relax" and " keep busy" but easier said than done! sending out a daily dose of positivity, strength, patience and calm to you all best of luck for tomorrow sunny! lets hope the 8th is lucky for us both hey x


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Good luck for tomorrow molly. It’s so tough and I have good hours and bad hours ! One minute I just want to know and others I’m happy just to carry on in this PUPO bubble. We just need to believe that whatever happens is the right thing and meant to be and the road to us finding our babies one day however hard the journey is. We are strong ladies to get this far. Let us know how tomorrow goes. Got everything crossed for you ! 

I hope everyone else is doing well and staying strong and not testing yet. My tests are sat in the bathroom winking at me every time I see them lol. Stay strong everyone , we will all get there eventually. Xx 

Felt like crying while writing that post .... oh I wonder if it’s a symptom ?! 😂😂😂


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Keep going everyone! We will get there! 

For those having hospital appointments and tests, good luck!

Just home after a 14 hour day and dreading work tomorrow. Today's side effects are basically tender books (less sore this evening)  and a terrifyingly enormous appetite. Honestly,  I feel like I could eat forever and not be full!!!

So tired after work today that I am hoping I should sleep like a log all night for a change!


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

thank you all for your good wishes it means a lot had a really teary ,sad 2 days yesterday and today, popped into my clinic on my way home from work for the bhcg test as its included in my package and im too upset to test at home, i just couldn't face it sounds silly I know! they will call tomorrow with the result, and to discuss what next as ive got a 3 iui cycle package, and whether to go to medicated or not as I started on my natural cycle with just a trigger.....im definitely out though been having af cramps for a few days now, and today have had some very light pale pink spotting mainly when I got go the toilet rather than on a pad (sorry tmi!) , not a full af bleed yet but what I class as af messing about, I knew it was imminent and had prepared myself all along for a bfn but still the reality of it and sense of heartache is very, very harsh and so  hard to take even if you are expecting it, and even though I know the iui success rates are very low then factor in my other things going against me I know it will take a miracle to work at all, so going to have a few tears, a few low days I expect then  pick myself up , keep busy focus on other things,  book in another acupuncture and go from there .... can cope with the physical side of things its the upset and emotions I find much harder I keep crying in work and just try to act "normal" in front of everyone at break time is so so hard! 

how is everyone doing, hope everyone is holding on ok and you all have nice, relaxing/ distracting plans this weekend 

good luck to anyone testing soon im sending you all a bucket load of bfp luck x

StayPositive1 thank you so much for your kind wishes, and yes I totally understand too, sometimes you kind of feel ok and like you are coping well, then other times it hits you so hard, and yes very tough mentally! it is a mixture of wanting to know but equally I didn't want the pupo bubble to burst! yes very true and reassuring what you say about if its meant to be , it will be and we have to believe things happen for a reason and this is all just a [part of the journey we have to go through to achieve our dreams of being mummies ...thank you for your very kind wishes, sadly its a bfn for me have posted details above , I was expecting it but still heartbroken and deflated 

well done resisting testing early, whens your otd? im keeping everything crossed for a beautiful bfp for you! I think tears are all part and parcel of this I keep crying a lot! best let it out if you need a little moment of release this is the biggest thing most of us will attempt in life so its natural to feel teary/ overwhelmed by the impact of it all x


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh Mollymartha, it's all so very very hard, there's no help for this part of the process and it sucks! You have to have hope during all of this, because without a bit of hope there is nothing.  But when everything crumbles around you it's truly heartbreaking.  Trying to act 'normal' in all of this is something we can probably all relate to.

Allow yourself some low days, carrying on as normal and pretending everything is OK takes it's toll. 

Take care xx


----------



## SunnyD17 (May 7, 2017)

Hey ladies 

Unfortunately it was a negative for me, I kind of knew mid week that it wasn't looking great as this round followed suit from previous attempts. I am fortunate enough to have 6 embryos in the freezer so if, and when my DH and I are ready, we will look at our options, But for now wine!!!!

Thank you for all your support over the past few weeks, it really is nice to have people to chat with  

I sincerely hope there are plenty of BFP's on this cycle, wishing you all the best of luck 

xx


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

So sorry it wasn’t positive news for you molly. It’s not the end though , keep trying you will be successful if you want this enough . Maybe donor embryos or something. Just keep going with it be strong. Like Polly said have a good ol cry and get it out of your system. I mentioned before , if you have access to Netflix I strongly recommend watchinng one more shot. It’s so uplifting and relatable to all of us. 

My test day is Sunday. I am feeling bit negative today like it hasn’t worked. I have been getting a lot of water gushing (sorry tmi) Just clear water and I’m not sure why but surely can’t be good for the embryo X 

Sorry to hear it was a negative for you sunny. Enjoy that wine you bloody deserve it!! 

Great amount of embryos, good luck for the next try Xx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

So sorry to hear about the negatives - definitely take a few days to care for yourself. I didn't after my first cycle and it was dreadful. I had to test on the first day back after half term and broke down three weeks later. Do whatever you need to do to process it all and take good care of yourself!

Stay Positive - good to know someone else who is testing on Sunday. I am half tempted to test tomorrow because it's only one day early. But I want to keep in pupo land for as long as possible. Eugh.  

Today I have been so ravenous - I can't remember being this hungry since I had my teenage growth spurt. I assume it's progesterone side effect. I have been really hungry each FET but this is ridiculous. Scoffed my face with a massive dinner and half an hour later I am starving again. Anyone else have this? I checked the side effects of progesterone and it doesn't say anything about the massive increase in appetite. Any ideas?


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hopefully it is a good sign for you. I have also been hungry and tired. I have also been toying with the idea of testing tomorrow but I have to go to work and if it’s negative il be a mess at work. So I’m going to wait until Sunday. Expecting the worst but hoping for the best. I literally have no pains , no period pains. Nothing. So we shall see .... good luck to you ! Xx


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

SunnyD & mollymartha so sorry to hear about the bfn  

Good luck for Sunday staypositive1 and SMA1-mum ! even if its bfn, test again a few days later, its not over until its over as they say *keeping fingers crossed

Received my bulk FRER order today. 4dp5dt is the earliest Ive read anyone get a BFP, in my case thats tomorrow so i will do the first test tomorrow and then roughly every 48h until 2 days past otd. First cycle so keen to see if i get bfp at any stage even if it turns into a cp later - hopefully not, but id rather know whats happening as i go along rather than wait 2 weeks for the big reveal. Ive never seen a bfp so this is quite exciting.

I had read that fully hatched blastos implant in the first 3 days past transfer so its both exciting and scarry to think that if theyve implated, its already happened, if only I could have a star trek tricoder to see whats happening in there *wishful thinking

Feeling tired and really bloated but this could well be just the progesteron and follicles still recovering from the ec experience or related to implantation


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Getting really tempted to test today. Trying to hold out though. Scoffed two enormous bowls of cereal for breakfast and was starving 15 mins later. This is just ridiculous! 

Brings to mind the Lord of the Rings film with Merry worrying about Strider not knowing about breakfast, second breakfast, elevenses, lunch, afternoon tea, dinner, supper   

At this rate I could eat all those meals and snack in between!! I weighed myself this morning and I have lost weight (not loads but about 0.5kg) in the last few days which is odd. My weight usually increases just before AF. Trying not to read too much into it


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

I havnt thought to weigh myself. I was so so tempted this morning. I held out though. I feel like I have period pains today  first time since FET. I am very upset feels like my period wants to come. Struggling now , I was quite happy not knowing but now tomorrow can’t come sooner. 

Good luck SMA let’s hope we will both have good news after all this. X


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

I can't account from my massive appetite and weight loss as a side effect of progesterone. I have read and re-read the side effects but nothing about appetite. 

I have cracked and Googled extreme hunger as an early pregnancy symptom but found no consensus. 

Sorely tempted to test today. Does anyone know if it makes any difference when you take a test? My husband is going to work early tomorrow so I plan to get up early and do it before he leaves.


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Sunny, I'm sorry this was not your time, 6 in the freezer is great x 

SMA/StayP - lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.  Keep going, you are sooooo close.  

We're got a day out planned for our last waiting day tomorrow.  For the last two cycles we have done it and it's given me something to look forward to.  We go out for lunch, mooch around the shops and then have dinner.  I've been incredibly lucky that both by previous cycles ended in BFP's, but now I feel that if we don't go to the same Mexican restaurant we'll jinx it  

I had a major wobble this morning.  Bizarrely, this cycle is the same dates as our first and it's difficult to keep thoughts of the previous miscarriages to one side.  Bit, I'm OK now.  I just want this to be our happy ending, just like everyone else probably does.  

I've got the 'positive vibes' playlist on and I'm tackling my overdue tax return (definitely the worst thing to use as a distraction during the 2WW!) 

x


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

SMA I’m not sure it will make a difference the only thing that is stopping me testing this evening is the fact it won’t be a morning wee which my clinic did say to make sure it was (even if it is a sensitive pregnancy test) 

Polly- good idea to stay to stay distracted. It’s so difficult to stop thinking about it when it’s this close. 

Almost there ladies x


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

If not morning wee, you should try to wait minimum 3 hours after last toilet stop, and don't drink much in that period, to make sure hcg is not too diluted. Otherwise you risk a false negative.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Please can I join your thread?  I had a frozen transfer of a 4BB embryo on 7th Feb, and OTD is 18th Feb.

Looking forward to chatting to you all!  Sending positive thoughts xx


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Fairly certain I am out. Just caved with hubby's agreement and it was negative.  Got to test again tomorrow with the test given to me by the clinic. Maybe morning will make a difference but I am not hopeful.


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi ladies 
Been a bit quiet trying to keep my mind on other things. Just had a proper catchup on everyone.
Molly,SunnyD gutted to hear things haven't worked out this time. Take a break and when you can face all this again best of luck you will get there. 
SMA1- I'm sorry you had a neg today, fingers crossed the different test tmrw says otherwise. This whole thing is a brutal process.
Wishing, Stay positive - good luck for tomorrow tests. Let us know how you get on.
Polly - I like your plan, I did something similar today , went out with a friend for lunch, then met some other friends in the afternoon and then a nice meal with hubby. If nothing else it's a reminder of normal life before we started this madness!
Welcome shooting star. Fingers crossed for you.

Me- not feeling entirely hopeful. Have had headaches and hot flashes thur & Fri and really bad cramps last night . All signs of AF for me. Guessing the progesterone jabs delaying Af.... but hubby wouldn't let me test today as I've got to work Sun and Mon and cannot afford to be upset, so holding off to Monday night when I get home. Will get a blood test done Tues for a definitive answer.

Just need to remember I have lots to be grateful for whatever happens. Keep the faith x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

ceallaigh - Thank you for the welcome.  Cramping was a good sign for me after my successful IVF.  Good idea to wait as long as you can to test, when is OTD for you?

SMA1-Mum - So sorry to hear you got a negative.  You never know, there are people who don't get a BFP until OTD and later, but I know how disheartening it is.

AFM - I thought I felt some cramping yesterday and this afternoon, but if it wasn't my imagination, it was very mild.  2DP5DT today and 9 days to go until OTD! xx


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

My OTD is Monday, my clinic prefers the blood test but I will be away that day so have asked to do that on Tuesday. So I'll do a home test Monday night just need to remember not to be too hydrated and dilute any possibility of a false result.


----------



## SMA1-Mum (May 4, 2018)

Officially out. Absolutely devastated.  It was our last embryo. No guarantee that if we do egg collection again we would manage to get any unaffected embryos into the freezer. 

Good luck to everyone testing


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

SMA, I am sorry to ready your update, it's so very cruel at times.  I hope you are OK xx 

StayP - I hope you are OK too. 

Shooting Star - Welcome,  I hope the TWW passes quickly and easily for you. 

I've got nothing to report.  1 day to go. 

x


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi shooting star welcome  

I’m so sorry SMA , look after yourself and have some you time. 

This morning I have done my first EVER pregnancy test and it was a BFP. It still hasn’t sunk in. I know it’s so so so early and I have never been pregnant before so who knows what lies ahead but I am just so happy that my body is actually capable of falling pregnant in the first place. I’m going to take this slither of happiness and hope and enjoy it and hope that he/she sticks around. 

Good luck Polly with yours tomorrow. X


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

Im so sorry to hear that SMA1-Mum, please be kind to yourself and arrange some nice me time  

StayPositive1, this is amazing, enjoy every moment of it 

Shootingstar777, our OTD is the same (18th) so we could be test buddies, im 5dp5dt, tested with frer yesterday, negative, but its still silly early so everything still to play for


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

StayP- amazing news. So delighted to hear it. You have reached a milestone,  good luck for all the rest to come.

SMA1- there are no words. Allow yourself some time to grieve, cry, whatever you need to do. Big hugs x

Polly- good luck for tmrw. I'm rooting for you. 

Me - tomorrow is going to be a long long day! Just hope the wait is worth it. I'm not sure my hubby can take another negative result, it's so tough on him too and like most men he doesn't want to talk about 'what if'.  I'm glad I could use this forum as a support network this time around,  you ladies are all amazing .


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

thank you so much for your comforting words staypositive very kind and it really helps, have felt really low, teary and despondent the last few days it was only my first try and I knew realistically  the success rates for iui are so low anyway plus factor in my age, amh so I knew all along it will b a bfn and was totally prepared for this it didn't make it any easier to face though! yes I hope it isn't the end, and I have a 3 cycle package then review im not thinking  that far ahead though just take it one stage at a time and go from there, I am seriously regretting not trying this 5 years ago but we cant rewind time I guess its better to try now than not at all, but I don't know how strong I am emotionally and how some ladies go through this for years and years I really don't know! I will keep going as far as I can financially and as long as they will keep treating me, yes I do desperately want this and always have, but I think biology and my body are leaving me with no hope at all sadly! donor eggs are not an option for me financially unfortunately yes ive had several good cries! and im sure there will be several more yet! n I cant get Netflix but t hank you for the recommendation, it sounds very moving to watch thankso much for your kindness  I definitely couldn't get through this without the ladies on here xx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello everyone 

Molly, SMA, Sunny - I hope that you are all doing OK.  

StayP -  Congratulations you need to take the victories where you can in this process so enjoy the moment and leave the worrying for another time. 

Ceallaigh - I hope tomorrow passes quickly for you.  Fingers crossed for a positive result for you. 

Wishing/Shooting - hope you're both coping ok. 

x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Polly33 - Thank you for the welcome!  I'm not very good with the 2WW!  Starts off OK then the doubts set in.  Good luck for tomorrow!

mollymartha - So sorry to hear your news.  There isn't much that I can say to make you feel better, other than that you are not alone.  I find that the best way forwards is to allow myself some time to feel low about the negative result, then try to take next steps and also think of what can be done differently the next time.  I haven't followed your story but I just had a quick peek and see that you are also a single lady using donor sperm (I am too!).  Did you have scans and trigger injection for your IUI?  Are you having stimulated IUI or natural?  Are you taking all of the usual supplements?  I take 6 different things at the moment to try to improve egg quality and chance of success (High dose Co-Q10, Omega-3 fish oils, high dose Vitamin D, Vitamin C, Folic Acid and a fertility supplement (which also contains Folic Acid).  Wishing you all the best for your next cycle.

ceallaigh - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, everything crossed for you!

Wishing4miracles - Brilliant, a test buddy!!  4DP5DT is still early and usually the very earliest anyone ever gets a true BFP (although there are bound to be exceptions to that).  Most get theirs after that, so definitely everything to play for!  Wishing you luck for your next test!  At least you know your trigger has gone, so a BFP will be real from now.

StayPositive1 - Thank you for the welcome!  Huge congratulations on your BFP!  Is this your OTD today?  Everything crossed for the coming weeks for you!

SMA1-Mum - So sorry to read this, I can't imagine how difficult this must be.  Sending hugs xx

AFM - I am not feeling very positive today.  I had what I thought were mild cramps on and off over the past few days since transfer but I think I may have just imagined them.  I did have a very vivid dream last night which is sometimes a sign for me, but I haven't felt cold which is how I usually feel just after implantation.  With a blast transferred three days ago, I'd kind of expect to feel something but I can't say I do.  I don't feel pregnant like I have with other cycles when I've had an albeit short-lived BFP.  I have a stuffy nose though, and this is sometimes a sign, but everyone I'm around at the moment has a cold, so it could just be that.  I don't have any feelings of fullness, pulling and stretching or any feelings that something is going on.  Still, it's only 3DP5DT today so things can change!  Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Sunny: sorry to hear about your bfn. Definitely do not give up hope yet. At 35 you are only just "above" the beginning of decline in chances, so the difference 34-35 is really not all that great. As you have the 3 IUI package finish that, and then you can still do ivf if no succes.

SMA1: it must be so horrid for you, knowing you can have a spontaneous bfp, but stuck in the ivf waiting game... I totally understand why you need the testing, but these 3 bfn's just are too unfair.

StayP: congratulations!


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

It was not the result we wanted this morning   The way we feel now has become way to familiar, but we have fallen further than this, so I know we'll be ok. 

We've got a big decision to make now about whether we feel we can do this again, but neither of us are ready to accept the end. I think that means the decision has been made.  

We're going away for the night and spending tomorrow at centre parcs with my family, probably not the best place to be, but life goes on!

Good luck to everyone who is still to test this month. 

xx


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi all, thank you for the congratulations from everyone. Is so early however am trying to have a positive outlook with out getting too excited as still need to have a scan to check is all good and a viable Pregnancy. The waiting never stops. 
Shooting star - my OTD was Sunday. I waited until the day to test. Not sure how I managed it! But I’m glad I did as I knew it was a definite , I don’t think I could take getting negatives due to testing too early. But that’s just me. 

Polly I’m so sorry you did not get the result that you wanted. Try to enjoy your night away as much as you can and plan for your next step. It’s not over , just another hurdle to jump over. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. I am feeling very crampy today which of course I’m panicking about. Ladies that are lucky enough to have children already is this normal ? Feels like AF cramps. I have googled it of course and seems to be okay but im still worried. Have a good Monday all xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Polly: sorry to hear about your result. Center Parcs sounds really difficult, but perhaps you can try to avoid the toddler areas. Life goes on, but you need some time to grieve.

StayP: cramping can be normal, how worrying things might seem. In the pregnancy forum there is an early pregnancy thread that might be better suited for your questions. Or the "due date" threads (although the Sept/Oct one is still very quiet). Cu there!


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

6dp5dt today, feeling slightly nauseous, really bad cramping and lower back pain all day, Im literally moving in slo mo trying to avoid moving if possible, feel like I want to be supporting my belly if this makes sense, it feels really bloated, almost feel as bad as after EC, Ive been much better than this since ec so just wondering are progesterone effects cummulative ? ie the longer you take it the more and worse side effects you get ?  

also feeling really exhausted all the time, very vivid dreams and sore boobs but those 3 started as soon as i started progesterone before transfer so I know they are side effects

warning tmi: *ahem rather windy too and ahem upset tummy, but Ive had upset tummy before and it didnt come with all of the above symptoms


----------



## ceallaigh (Sep 14, 2018)

Not good news for me this evening. Gutted.
Good luck for those still on the rollercoaster x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

ceallaigh - So sorry to hear your news.  This journey can be so cruel.  Sending hugs xx

Wishing4miracles - This all sounds very good!  Have you tested again?  Definitely give the clinic a call for advice if you feel too uncomfortable.

StayPositive1 - Cramps are perfectly normal in early pregnancy.  In fact, when I get a BFP and I don't have any cramps, I worry!  They are fine as long as they are not painful.

Polly33 - So sorry to hear your news too.  Take care of yourselves and enjoy your break away as much as you can in the circumstances.  Sending hugs xx

AFM - I'm testing positive with FRERs and I think this is the trigger.  Today is 4DP5DPT and I had a faint but clear line this evening when I tested with fairly dilute urine (same intensity line as with using fairly concentrated SMU this morning).  Up until this morning, my tests have got progressively lighter (I started testing yesterday, with the intention of seeing if the trigger was out yet).  I don't feel pregnant though so I'm strongly suspecting the trigger is taking it's time to come out.  It was a 10,000 unit trigger.  Has anyone else found it take this long?  I know that the recommendation is to wait 14 days past trigger but waiting 14 days after trigger would make me one day past my OTD!


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

ceallaigh - Sorry to hear your news  

shootingstar777 - i believe the trigger stuff leaves your body at a rate of 1000 iu per day ( caveat: everybodys a bit different so may be slighly out), so you 'should' be fine 10 days after trigger shot re FRER, they are probably playing it safe in advising 14 days, as long as you know that theres a small chance its a false positive at 10 days, you should be fine. To be honest, if I ever saw a second line, I would keep testing to check if the line is getting stronger every 48h or if its fainter which would indicate trigger stuff or cp. Fingers crossed, we are both at the halfway point now, may good news be on the horizon  

Feeling better today, not bouncing off the walls, but I joined dh grocery shopping and used the trolley as Zimmer frame   thats progress 

Another weird thing that started yesterday, im usually a cake monster, serious sweet tooth, but i dont fancy anything sweet, the very thought of it makes me nauseous. I seem to have a real thing for salty things though which Ive never had before, also Ive lost my appetite. This progesterone stuff is seriously messing with my body  

Did a FRER yesterday morning at 6dp, negative but its still early so will keep testing every 48h, hoping everytime that this is the one thats going to show the elusive second line


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hi shootingstar! nice to chat! thanks for your sympathies and interest in my journey so far I think you are the first fellow single lady I have spoken to on here so hello! yes very say, upset and heartbroken even though I knew all along it would be a bfn still super hard and crushing I hada very emotional wobbly low few days Thursday- Saturday but I feel back on track now, still very sad of course bumuch better than I was I saw the counselling nurse at the clinic yesterday as they offer that support throughout treatments so I went along and it did help my base clinic are a small clinic so very kind and get to know you very quickly they are all so lovely like a little family in there thank you so much for your kind words and advice, its very comforting and yes you definitely need a bit of "low time" just to come to accept it, take stock and move on to the next step, yes im also single and this is my first iui, I thought about it for around 5 years but (long story!) was too scared to take the plunge realy kicking myself why I didn't just go for It a few years ago but we cant rewind time and have bitterness about regrets , yes ive started on a 3 cycle iui package , natural cycle atm I did ask yesterday about switching to medicated but they said for now stick with natural, im not keen on using lots of drugs tbh but will if I have to later on..im just taking it one step at a time atm, and not planning ahead, mild ivf does appeal to me though we will see! I did try to pick up my surge on opk I must have spent about £50 buying all different types!! after my first initial consultation and scan the dr said I missed it that month then the last 2 AFs I didn't pick anything up o the opks so they decided to scan me and then sent me up to the main clinic where they do all iuis/ec/et and i had the trigger the day before wow amazing range of supplements you are taking, im only on natural spatone iron as ive been a vegetarian for 20 years and am almost vegan and im a blood donor and was low on iron a few years back, I take vitamin D and folic acid, I had a medichecks full health check before starting  this and it flagged up low vitamin D I have upped my protein with protein skyr yogurts and protein milk drinks not the fitness/diet ones just regular ones id love to hear all about your iuis if you have anything to share please do!! I have to have a sedation for mine- another long story! lol ...

how are you feeling now yourself? its interesting how you describe some of your symptoms this time ...I felt quite cold from 7 days after iui which was unusual for me, and sort of virally/funny throat not sore most mornings which went, I was very very bloated the week before this af a lot of that for me was ibs though and I couldn't stop eating about a week- 10 days in again im usually like that pre af though that's all I felt tbh nothing else so its interesting comparing hope you are hanging in there not too much longer to wait now but I know it wont seem like that for you! x 

ceallaigh and polly - s0, so sorry to hear your sad news my heart goes out to you both, thinking of you and take it easy , be gentle on yourselves and no words can make this sadness any easier x 

keeping everything crossed for you wishing4miracles and shootingstar


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

mollymartha - I wanted to write a long reply but instead of posting here, I have send you a private message  xx

Wishing4miracles - Thank you for this info!  I had heard the same about the trigger too.  Today is 12 days past trigger.  Eek, not too long to go now!  Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better now.  Changes in appetite is a positive sign, and is nausea at the thought of eating something!  I haven't experienced any of those symptoms with progesterone, and I have everything crossed that these are good signs for you!  You are doing so well only to test every 48h.

I hope everyone else is doing OK?

AFM - 12 days past trigger and 5DP5DT today.  FRER this morning using SMU was as dark as, if not, perhaps very very slightly darker than SMU yesterday.  I took this as a positive sign this morning despite not feeling anything.  I do remember feeling slightly chilly in bed last night though.  About an hour after I got into work today, I started with lots of pulling and stretching sensations, cramping and lower back ache, which lasted on and off throughout the day.  I now have a sensation of something going on.  I'm feeling very cautiously excited, preferring to think of all of these things as positive signs.  But I've had these symptoms before on both BFP and BFN cycles, so way to early to tell xx


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

Things nosedived overnight so I rang the clinic this morning, described my symptoms and they asked me to go straight in, a number of tests later, Ive been diagnosed with moderate / severe OHSS, thye gave me various meds including some blood thinners i need to inject ( and heres me thinking the triggershot is the last time i had to stab myself this cycle), more test results tomorrow and depending on those and day to day prgression i may need to go into hospital. As bad as I feel, Im thrilled. Why ? because in 97% of all post embryo transfer OHSS cases is triggered by embryo/s releasing hcg, so unless im really unlucky to be in the 3% or something goes wrong from now on I very cautiously start to consider the possibility that this cycle may have worked. Its even more common with twins and i had a double transfer so who knows maybe both took *wishful thinking

So perhaps my sudden onset of craving salty stuff is not an early pregnancy sign after all but my body instinctively knowing that i need salty stuff to try and draw all the free fluid from my abdominal cavity.

In other news, I kept my previous 2 negative FRER tests adn noticed one of them is showing a very faint pink pregnancy line - I presume this is the later one from 2 days ago - sadly I didnt write on them as both negative so didnt see the point at the time. Dont know if its an evap line or an early positive. Tested again this morning, still very faint line but it came up in the test time so Im cautiously optimistic.

If anyone is interested in reading up on OHSS I found below quite thorough:
https://theduff.co.uk/ovarian-hyperstimulation-syndrome-ohss-ivf/


----------



## Star Dancer (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on. I had FET today with one HB and one XB transferred. I have a cervical stenosis so just had some very mild spotting since this morning, but it is starting to ease up now. Did anybody else have spotting after transfer?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

emeds - Welcome to the thread, and congratulations on being PUPO!  I can't help you on the spotting, but imagine that the procedure could cause that.  Wishing you well for the 2WW.

Wishing4miracles - So sorry to hear you have OHSS    Hopefully it will not take too long to resolve for you.  But you are right that late onset OHSS is often because of a pregnancy.  I developed late onset OHSS at 6+5 weeks, and spent 10 days in hospital.  It didn't affect the pregnancy at all, but I was in a significant amount of pain.  Eating loads of protein is apparently supposed to help.  Good luck with the pregnancy tests.  Look after yourself and let us know how you get on tomorrow xx

I hope everyone else is doing OK?

AFM - Started with backache all day on Monday, then felt a bit cold on Monday night.  Yesterday I had on and off AF cramps all day, starting in the morning.  I really felt pregnant yesterday.  Last night I went to bed worrying it was just AF on her way as the cramps started up again.  The cramps were identical to AF cramps.  I woke this morning feeling completely normal and like nothing is going on anymore.  No backache, no cramps, no feeling of being pregnant.  I took a FRER using SMU and there was the faintest line, far fainter than the one yesterday using SMU, so this proved the lines so far have been the trigger.  But today at work, I started with cramping again, as strong as yesterday and just like AF.  Backache returned too.  Tested with FRER tonight using really dilute urine and I got a line which was very faint but darker than SMU this morning.  So I'm feeling more hopeful (for now).  OTD is on Monday so there is time yet for this to go either way xx


----------



## StayPositive1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi shooting star this is exactly how I felt through 2ww , and am still feeling now. One day I have cramps and the next - nothing. I spoke to my nurse and she said that it’s completely normal and a good sign of pregnancy so hopefully your line will continue to get darker ! X


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don’t mind me joining I’m 9dp5dt, otd next week. This is my 3rd icsi cycle, (1st bfn, 2nd bfp ended in miscarriage at 7.5weeks) really nervous about the outcome, as always trying to stay positive and occupied and not Dr Google everything!! 

Just wanted to say hello & for any support from you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Sooz, I think we shared a 2WW last year, it sounds like we both had the same outcome. I hope everything goes well for you this time xx 

Shootingstar, I hope this is it for you. 

AFM, I'm surprisingly OK.  We've got a follow up appointment next week and I think we'll try one more cycle.  The thought of the anxiety is already making me anxious    and I need to get OH to jump on board with the not drinking and sensible eating.... might be trickiest bit yet


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Polly33 - Thank you.  Glad to hear you are moving forwards with next steps, and have decided to do another cycle.  You could try and find some scientific articles to show to OH on the impact of alcohol and diet on sperm and IVF outcome.  I don't know whether there are any but there is bound to be something.  Wishing you luck as you move into your new cycle.

Sooz24 - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO.  You are one day ahead of me and my OTD is on Monday.  Wishing you luck for next week.

StayPositive1 - Thank you for your words.  I remember cramps coming and going with my DS this early but this time it feels different, really like AF.  I hope that you are doing OK?

Wishing4miracles - How are you feeling?  I hope that you haven't had to go into the hospital.  Sending hugs and get well wishes xx

AFM - 8DP5DT and it looks like my 'trigger' line has finally disappeared this evening.  There is the faintest faintest line which I can only see in a certain light and all of the tests I have done so far have given definite but faint lines, slowly getting fainter (VERY slowly) since 3DP5DT.  I am doubting that the line is going to return.  I didn't have any symptoms after FET, perhaps the mildest of cramps just after the FET.  I didn't feel like anything was happening at all up until 4DP5DT when I had a bit of backache, but then 5, 6 and 7DP5DT I had the worst AF type cramps and backache lasting almost throughout each of the three days, with a bit of a headache on 6 and 7 days past.  5DP5DT I felt pregnant.  Not so much since then, if at all, but the cramps over the three days were really really strong and had I not been on such a high dose of Cyclogest, I would have thought AF would arrive.  Period is due tomorrow, but I have had absolutely no cramps at all today, perhaps just a little bit of backache, nothing like the past days.  I'll see what the next three days bring, but not hopeful.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi everyone.

Polly I just realised we were cycle buddies last time, it’s unfortunate we found ourselves with the same rubbish outcome. I’m sorry about your FET cycle. I hope planning your next cycle brings you the positive outcome you deserve. Sending positive thoughts and hugs to you. 

Shooting star....I’m sure we were cycle buddies previously too (either Sept 2017 or Jan 201 I’ve left gaps between cycles as if I just couldn’t face doing them so quickly, felt I need to re-mentally & physically prepare. I had my transfer on 6/02 and I am testing a day after you on the 19/02, I still can’t work out how the hospital work out dates!! Lol Good Luck for 18/02 otd for you!  

Hope emeds, wishing 4 miracles and stay positive-you’re all doing ok ladies! 

AFM-I’m now 10dp5dt I’m staying away from Dr Google, had cramps some days, achy boobs some days, then it stops, feel normal, then I feel bloated and tired. Not sure it’s just the progesterone messing with my mind! I’m actually dreading otd I don’t want to test early. Trying to keep myself distracted-today having a big clear out, charity shop run. Hope you all have a lovely Saturday ladies x


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

Welcome aboard sooz, OTD Monday here and its seriously nervewrecking, well done for not testing early and fingers crossed for Tuesday for you  

@ shootingstar, its reassuring to know that despite ohss things progressed well with your pregnancy, do you mind me asking how long it took for your stomach to look anywhere resembling normal after ohss ? according to my consultant i still look 6 months gone after 48h on meds and I agree with her, still being treated as an outpatient so thats good, hoping i can stay out of hospital, its a lot nicer to be at home. Though Im not entirely certain what they envisage will encourange all the free fluid to start shifting (i'm on codein, anti- nausea tablets and blood thinner injections... so dont know really.) I did a FRER yesterday again at 10dp and the line is definately getting darker although not quite as dark as control line. Ive got both a FRER and a clearblue digital lined up for Monday and though ive watched the line grow stronger since day 6, Im mortified about Monday - what if they provide conflicting outcomes ?

Ive been trying to work out my pregnancy age and im not doing a very good job (first day of last AF was 7th Jan so today I should be 5wks+5d (i think), but then ive used the ivf pregnancy calculator on fertility friends and based on egg collection (31/01) Im 4weeks+2d *confused.com Im just trying to work out when my viability scan would be. Do they work out the dates different for IVF pregnancies than natural conception?

@ shootingstar, I know this is a difficult weekend to get through and though you may not have seen as strong a line as you'd like, AF hasn't showed up either so I wouldnt throw the towel in just yet, fingers crossed for Monday and even if thats BFN retest Wendnesday just to be certain. I have read about people being told at viability scan that theres only an empty sac and given the options how to deal with it, only to then scan 1 week later and there to be a late developing embryo, so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Wishing4Miracles, Thank you, it’s a difficult time, just trying. To keep busy and distracted. From my last cycle and preganancy the hospital said from your otd you would be 4 weeks, then you just add the days on from there, hope that’s helpful for you. I used a calculator for ivf previously and it coincided with the otd/egg retrieval date. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for your Shooting Star, don’t be too disheartened, just test on Monday. Sending lots of positive thoughts x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm really happy that I can finally join this thread! 

I had a FET on a beautifully sunny morning this Friday, one 4AB blastocyst transferred. My OTD is 26/02, but I doubt I'll be able to hold off from testing that long! 

It's lovely to get to post here


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Bemama, welcome to the thread. Congrats on being PUPO. That’s a good quality blasto you’ve got onboard, hope the 2ww isn’t too long for you. The only tips I can give is too keep busy, try not to google everything, as progesterone cruelly has the same side effects as pregnancy, just keep positive (easier said than done!) wishing you lots of luck in your 2ww. 

Hi other ladies how are you all doing? X


----------



## Wishing4miracles (Aug 1, 2018)

Welcome BEmama, it must be a lot harder for you to be patient after a freeze all cycle, fingers crossed the 2ww doesnt drag out too much for you   with hindsight i wish someone would have given me the option to do that, like you i developed ohss and after transfer this only came back with a vengence.

Indulged in a clearblue digital test this morning with it being OTD I didn't want it to leave any shadow of a doubt, having looked at varying degrees of faint lines over the past week, I wanted something that tells me the result in words.... I still cant believe that it said '1-2 pregnant'... this is the first time in my life ive seen that so over the moon... contacted the clinic, they dont do betas but booked in for viability scan beginning of March... its all very surreal at the moment... just wish I could fast forward... I know Ive been incredibly lucky for one or possibly both embryos to implant during the first go at ivf and this more than makes up for how horrible i feel with ohss, i look 7 months gone, they said the pregnancy is making it worse but it will eventually subside... not looking forward to going back to work carrying a football size belly, nobody knows and not planning on sharing until at least after 12 week scan says everything is alright *fingers crossed we get this far so preventing my belly from entering the room half an hour before i do is going to be tricky  

Im still craving salty and sour stuff like its going out of fashion and I could eat all the time.

*thinking of you shootingstar, how are you getting on ?


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello everyone 

Lovely to join you all, i hope your week is getting off to a good start - Wishing4miracles yours certainly has, what amazing news! i hope the run up to your scan is uneventful in the best possible way. 

I had two grade 1 day three embryos transferred this morning, my clinic does a blood test for pregnancy so i'll be back in on Fri 1st March. We've been doing natural modified cycles for the past year and freezing all, so this is my first FET and i'm just pleased that these two survived the thaw. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for 2ww guided mindfulness or meditation? i've not tried either before, but i'm already anticipating a closer relationship Dr Google than any human woman needs. 

x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Sooz24 - Thank you! I have been working today and that helped, to have something else to focus on. I'm definitely guilty of googling though, it's so hard not to overanalyse every little feeling! 

Wishing4miracles - Yes I feel like I have been waiting an eternity by now to finally get to this stage. I was so disappointed when my clinic said I had no choice but to do a freeze all because of the OHSS, but when I hear what could have happened I do think they made the right decision. It sounds horrible what you have had to go through! Congratulations on your BFP, I hope your stomach will start to look more normal soon so you don't have to deal with questions just yet, and I hope you will feel better soon! 

Nov12 - Eeee  congratulations on being pupo! 

I am 3dp5dt today and I have had no spotting or cramping, the only possibly symptom is that my breasts are noticeably swollen and feeling tender. I know that could just be the hormones from the medication though, so... No predictions here yet!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

BEmama - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO!  We cycled together on the Nov/Dec board.  I hope you are doing OK?  Good luck for your 2WW.

NOV12 - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO!  Wishing you luck for your 2WW.

Wishing4miracles - Huge congratulations on your official BFP!  Wishing you well for the coming weeks and scan!  Sorry for not replying sooner to your message.  In honesty, my stomach didn't really go down until about 10 weeks, as my OHSS lasted a few weeks after onset (which was 6+5Weeks).  But it will go down, and apparently eating lots of protein should help that along.  It's good that you are well enough to be treated at home.  Are you having to measure fluids in / out?  I hope you are feeling better soon.

Sooz24 - Thank you for your words!  I hope you are doing OK.  Haha I'm always popping up on these boards   Good luck for OTD tomorrow!

AFM - As expected, it was a BFN for me this time.  AF hasn't arrived yet but I'm not under any illusions that things will change.  I'm feeling OK now after my day or so of feeling down, and have again picked myself up, dusted myself off and am looking forward.  I'm booking in for my next IVF cycle when AF arrives, and this will mean I'll start stimulation injections on my March cycle.  I might move off the board now but will pop back on to see how you all got on!  Wishing you all luck for upcoming OTDs and scans!  xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Shootingstar777 - Yes I remember!   I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time around... Good luck with planning the next cycle!  

I am 5dp5dt today, so far I have (very!) swollen and tender boobs from 3dp5dt on, then had strong cramping on and off all day on 4dp5dt, but it seems to have completely disappeared today. All of that might be from the meds so I'm afraid to feel too sure about anything, but I am of course hoping it really was implantation cramps, fingers crossed! 

We are risking a first test on Saturday at 8dp5dt because my partner is home then, I'm aware it's very early and we might not see anything even if it'll eventually be positive, but I wanted to pick a moment to look forward to.


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread as I am officially in my 2ww! My OTD isn't until 8th March but I cant find a thread for those testing in March so I thought I would just post in here for now if allowed.

Good luck for those testing this week and next, I hope you all get the BFP you deserve. 

We had our IUI yesterday morning at about 11.30am and have been told to do a pregnancy test on the 8th March, it's been literally a day and already I know I'm going to struggle waiting until then to do a test. I don't know how I am going to get through the next two weeks, I just want to know now whether it has worked or not. 

My medication is playing hell with me already, I've been feeling really tired for the last few days and today I have been feeling sick and bloated. I'm having Cyclogest pessaries, I've only had three so far and already they are making me feel a little ill.


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi S_Lauren! I won't lie, it is suuuuuch a long wait, but you will get through it... Like others have said, try to keep as busy as possible. Wishing you all the baby dust!  

I'm still symptom spotting because I can't not, the cramping has disappeared completely but I was really spinny yesterday, it felt as if the room was tilting around my bed! I'm at 7dp5dt today and I feel mostly fine, except for the really sore breasts still. We're testing tomorrow, so fingers crossed something will show up on the test!!!!!


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hello again ladies! im back lol ....after my unsuccessful iui last month I had my 2nd attempt yesterday natural cycle again with a trigger using donor sperm as a single lady ....it went well I have to have a sedation for it but bounced back a lot quicker this time don't feel as tired today and was awake from 3am worrying!!! i had a scan on day 9 but my lining wasn't quite 8mm and the follicle was at 14mm, so had another scan on day 11 Wednesday lining was 10.4 and follicle was 19mm , they gave me the trigger there and then and i had the iui about 26 hours after the trigger on day 12 I have googled timings online but does anyone know anymore about it as theres various info online and different sites say different things!!last time I had the scan day 9 lining was 8.9, follicle at 17mm ,trigger day 10 iui on day 11 do these measurements and timings sound right or wrong does anyone know with any experience? im worrying so much! my OTD is 7th March last time AF started messing about the day before the test date so atleast I had that try and cushion the blow of the bfn even though I was prepared for that all along it was still very sad, crushing and a very few teary days! I have stayed off the forums until I was sure I was having a go this month as just find it too upsetting / emotional and so many ups and downs along the way! id like to join you all again for now please.....the support I had last time was amazing!! I definitely wouldn't have got through my last cycle without the lovely ladies here im already feeling so negative and just certain of a bfn as the odds are really against me and success rates in my case extremely low so im am braced for any upset ....

just catching up congratulations to anyone with a BFP wishing you all a very happy healthy pregnancy and hugs and thoughts to any BFNs I share your sadness and heartache no words can help at the crushing news 

anyone still cycling hope all is going really well and everyone feels calm, relaxed and positive sending out well wishes to you all and take it easy the drugs sound like they really do take their toll and its very hard on your body anyone suffering nasty side effects I hope they ease off and you feel better soon just think how worth it will be to go through all of that to get your bfp ! hope everyone has a good weekend x

hi Lauren  I had my second iui yesterday too! well done on doing your first how was it?? I have no idea what mine was like as I have to be sedated each time I did try a mock iui before starting treatment but couldn't managed it ( fear of internals which im getting over slowly and can now manage internal scans no problems and I think I have vaginismus tooand on the mock one she couldn't find/ reach the cervix so didn't want to waste the sperm so we went for a sedation ) my OTD  is 7th march I would rather just wait fior AF to show up as it did last time started messng around the day before otd so I knew all along but the nurse yesterday said I haveto test anyway my clinic offer the beta test as part of my package so I went with that last time as they said you have to test even with af, and I just couldn't face testing at home too upsetting and emotional I find! I didn't find the 2ww too bad I didn't want it to end as knew a bfn was looming!! so I just tried to enjoy the pupo bubble for as long as it lasted! I try not to symptom spot i just try to stay calm and relaxed i find acupuncture helps relax and balance my af cycles too i just kept really busy at work and other things and keep distracted it was stilla long 2 weeks though!! i found the2ww ok i struggled much more emotionally with the bfn even though i was prepared for it allalong it was stilla crushing blow, tbh im feeling very negative this time too and feel like i have no hope of it working so feel hugely despondent and realistic i hope you manage to keep busy just try and do things that relax you make you smile or laugh stress is the last thing any of us need as it wont help our bodies/ hormomes plese try to take it easy on yourself, kow you have done all that you can andwhat an achievement to get to this point, that's amazing
in itself so celebrate that and take time to enjoy this special time i never ever thought id get as far a this stage at all so its our time to feel hopeful and  keep everything crossed i hope your medication side effects ease no fun hey!! just try to remember how it will
all be worth it for a bfp take care and be gentle on yourself and just take it a day at a time xx


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Molly. My IUI wasn't too bad, it was over a lot quicker than I thought it would be and I only had mild AF cramps during the process. Sorry to hear you got a bfn on your first try. Getting a bfn is always an upsetting thing even if you know all along it is coming. I've got my fingers crossed for you that this time gives you a bfp. Will you be testing at the hospital again this time? 
I've got lots of things to do over the next two weeks really anyway so I should be fine for distractions. I'm doing my level 5 in childcare so I think this week will make me do more work than I usually would. I've got my family coming to visit me this weekend so I'm sure they will bring lots of laughter and smiles my way.


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hi lauren good to hear from you and share iui experiences glad yours went well and smoothly! yes it does all happen very quickly I think I was in the theatre around 30 minutes the first time and maybe 20/25 this time as I have to have  a sedation it all takes longer for me but I remember nothing at all either time! thank you yes eve though I expected it all along the bfn was terrible and really sad/ teary time yes itsreally upsetting even when you expect it thank you for your kind wishes I asked if I can just wait for af to show up but t he nurse said no I hae to test im not confident to test at home incase I do it wrong and I find the whole idea too upsetting/ emotional so if I have to I will take a the beta test at my base clinic again its included in my package so they said I may as well use it even though af had already  started messing about the day before otd last time im going to wait and see around my otd this time if af is messing about or properly going before calling the clinic about the beta test and go from there...im not feeling positive at all and fell there is no hope for me again....I don't want to hold out false hope as theres further to fall then 
that's really good to hear you are keeping busy the next 2 weeks that will really help im sure and a brilliant distraction for your mind to be full on with your studies good luck with that that's lovely you have family visiting the weekend laughter is the best thing!! no matter how bad things are I always try to smile and laugh and make a joke in even the worst of times I hope you are feeling better now from the nasty medication side effects and keep us updated how you are getting on keeping everything crossed for a lucky first time try bfp for you x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Today at 8dp5dt I got a BFP  

I tested with a FRER, and got a strong second line within a minute, then a digital Clearblue test which also said 'pregnant' quickly. I'm so happy! 

The best of luck and baby dust to all of you waiting to test!! xxx


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

wow huge congratulations to you BEmama on your wonderful bfp you must be over the moon how lovely wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you mollymartha!!! <3


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I just came in for a peak (was on here at the beginning of the month). Bemama: I saw you were a be/uk couple: we are in almost exactly the same situation except my partner is male (but sadly no sperm). We also opted for the expensive uk route for anonimity reasons. I am now on the pregnancy forum. Looking forward to seeing you there too!


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Congratulations Bemama, wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy 😊


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Godiva - Would love to chat more, I don't know anyone in a similar situation to us when it comes to Belgium/UK! I will have a look at the pregnancy forum and introduce myself there  

S_Lauren24 - Thank you so much


----------

